# Olive Garden's Alfredo Pasta



## sarah (May 14, 2005)

INGREDIENTS:

1/2 C(1 STICK) butter
2 cups heavy cream
1/8 tsp garlic powder
1/8 tsp ground black pepper
1 12- ounce box fettuccine pasta(or your choice of pasta)
1/4 c grated parmesan cheese

Melt the butter in a medium sauce pan over medium heat.
Add the cream,garlic powder,and pepper and simmer for 10 10 12 minutes or until thick.
At the same time bring 4 to 6 quarts of water to a boil and add the pasta.
When the Alfredo sauce has reached yur desired consistency,stir in the parmesan cheese.
When the pasta is cooked,drain it.Serve the pasta on plates with alfredo sauce poured over the top.


----------



## college_cook (May 15, 2005)

That's the actual Olive garden Alfredo?  B/c I love their Alfredo,  and have always been curious about it.  I'd go make some right now, but my g/f and I had an mad cooking weekend, all Italian dishes, so I'm a bit burnt out after Stuffed Shells, Lasagna, Homemade Raviolis, stuffed mushrooms, and Pesto Linguine.  I'll definitely save that for later though.  Thanks


----------



## Otter (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Sarah. While passing by the tv this weekend, I saw some being plated and thought I'd check recipes this week.


----------



## sarah (May 16, 2005)

well i got this book from the library,that features "top secret restaurant recipes",this and the other recipe i posted "IHOP Banana nut pancakes" are from that book.I'm not sure if its the exact same recipe,but it looked like it was,we'll have to try and see!


----------



## cats (May 16, 2005)

Funny that you would submit this recipe for Alfredo Pasta, as last evening, my husband and I had dinner at an Applebee's restaurant and I ordered their Alfredo/Shrimp/Broccoli dinner dish. I had never tried it before. The combination was pretty good so, that's my addition to your Alfredo Pasta - also toss some cooked shrimp and broccoli into the pasta and Alfredo sauce mix. With the shrimp and broccoli added, you have a complete one dish meal, aside from possibly salad and rolls or bread and, of course, let's not forget some decadent dessert.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (May 17, 2005)

I add in sauted chicken, sauted mushrooms and prosuitto.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm looking for a tasty alfredo.  I'll give this a try.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Jun 21, 2005)

I tried this recipe but never was able to get the sauce to thicken.  I eventually added double the parm. cheese in an attempt to thicken it but that didn't work either.

The only variations from the recipe were that my butter was unsalted ( i added my own salt manually) and my cream was labeled "heavy whipping cream" instead of just "heavy cream".


----------



## cats (Jun 22, 2005)

I tried this recipe last week, with the shrimp and broccoli, as my husband and I had it at Applebees. My only variation was that I also sauteed some garlic to add to the sauce. Anyhow, it was delicious, but we still had leftovers. Subsequently, I nuked it briefly the next day in the microwave briefly, and it does not reheat well. The sauce loses it's texture/consistency and was not as good. Next time, I will halve the recipe so as to have just enough for one meal for two, unless preparing for guests. Lots of times, I wish recipes would state "serves" whatever the amount of people is to be, so the chef would know to adjust recipe for specific number of people being served.


----------



## nytxn (Jun 22, 2005)

Mr_Dove said:
			
		

> *I tried this recipe but never was able to get the sauce to thicken*. I eventually added double the parm. cheese in an attempt to thicken it but that didn't work either.
> 
> The only variations from the recipe were that my butter was unsalted ( i added my own salt manually) and my cream was labeled "heavy whipping cream" instead of just "heavy cream".


 
Add some cream cheese to it. Try my Alfredo recipe here in the sauce section of this forum.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2005)

This is a fairly standard recipe for Alfredo.  I'd use fresh garlic in place of the powder. 

Heavy whipping cream and heavy cream are essentially the same.  Just try letting it cook a little longer next time.


----------



## jkath (Jun 22, 2005)

Keep in mind that Alfredo sauce will never reheat well. The butter will seperate, leaving it kind of greasy.  I agree with Andy - never use garlic powder in alfredo - use the real thing! (I roast mine first for a richer flavor). 
If I wanted to thicken it, I'd add Wondra. I love that stuff. If you haven't seen it, it's in a blue canister (about the size of that fake parm stuff Kraft sells). It is flour, but it will not make any lumps in your sauces or gravies. It only thickens.

My favorite thing at Olive Garden: I order the cheese ravioli and ask them to put the Alfredo sauce on it, instead of marinara. When they serve it, I make sure they drench it in the freshly grated romano. Ahhhhhhhh! Heart-attack on a plate.  Yum!


----------



## mish (Jun 22, 2005)

sarah said:
			
		

> well i got this book from the library,that features "top secret restaurant recipes",this and the other recipe i posted "IHOP Banana nut pancakes" are from that book.I'm not sure if its the exact same recipe,but it looked like it was,we'll have to try and see!


 
There are 100s of copycat recipes on the web. Let us know if you give them a try.


----------



## sarah (Jun 22, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> There are 100s of copycat recipes on the web. Let us know if you give them a try.


 
 you mean i'm supposed to post them only if i've tried them?


----------



## Caine (Jun 23, 2005)

If you want it to taste EXACTLY like Olive Garden's sauce, you will have to put it in a plastic bag, freeze it, store it for three months, ship it across country, thaw it out, and then nuke it in your microwave.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 23, 2005)

"There are many things in life that will catch your eye, but only a few will catch your heart. Pursue those."

Open your heart and show us your recipe for alfredo.


----------



## sarah (Jun 24, 2005)

alright guys,90% of the recipes i post on the forum are the ones i've tried myself,this recipe just caught my eye and i posted it,if its bothering some of you so much,just dont try it or better yet,remove this post!!! so everyone can be happy! i know a lot of members post scores of recipes everyday which i'm sure they havent tried all of them,i post such a recipe only once in a while.....anyways,i guess someone should just remove this post...


----------



## mish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sarah, I feel as you do.  I couldn't have said it better myself.  I asked because I've never tried a copycat recipe, & wondered if someone had, if they enjoyed it; & if it was as close to the original as they recalled.  I mentioned there are 100s on line, so you could look at them on line, rather than going to the library. (I'll try to find a link if you like.)  

Some of the recipes I've posted & tried (some not - for the reasons you mentioned). Some people attacked the recipe or challenged me.  It hurt my feelings to the point where I was reluctant to post anything & wish I hadn't bothered to share. So far, only one person has shared their recipe rather than tell you what they would do differently.  I'd better stop now, before I go any further re people's "comments" etc. on submitted recipes.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2005)

Sara and Mish,

my feelings on posted recipes? Well if someone is thoughtful and kind enough to post a tnt or a recipe they haven't even tried but thought we might enjoy..Well they deserve a  big thank you. It takes time to post and they must do it to share with us. To me that is what this board is about. Sharing, and taking the time to say thank you to someone who goes out of their way to put up a recipe just for you and being a friend and having fun. So, keep posting both of you..I enjoy all you put up 
kadesma


----------



## mish (Jun 24, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Sara and Mish,
> 
> my feelings on posted recipes? Well if someone is thoughtful and kind enough to post a tnt or a recipe they haven't even tried but thought we might enjoy..Well they deserve a big thank you. It takes time to post and they must do it to share with us. To me that is what this board is about. Sharing, and taking the time to say thank you to someone who goes out of their way to put up a recipe just for you and being a friend and having fun. So, keep posting both of you..I enjoy all you put up
> kadesma


 
Thank you, kadesma! As Sarah, said, if you want to try it, try it, if you don't want to try it, don't try it. When I take the time to share a recipe & someone says, "What do you serve it with," & comments about how it won't be good reheated, have to wonder. A simple thank you, I'd like to try that, would be appreciated.


----------



## Alix (Jun 24, 2005)

One of the things I like the best about this place is that when there is a misunderstanding on the boards most often the folks involved step all over themselves to rectify matters. Sarah and Mish, I am so glad you were able to resolve the misunderstanding. You are both so generous with your recipes and time on here. I always look forward to reading posts with your names on them as I know the recipe will be a tasty one!

Thanks Sarah for posting this thread, and no you definitely don't need to only post TNT recipes! As Mish told you she didn't intend her post to be interpreted that way. We love seeing all the things that catch your eye. 

I learned a couple of things in this thread. 1) Alfredo doesn't reheat well. 2) Wondra. Never heard of that before, going to go look for it. 

Thanks all!!


----------



## Caine (Jun 24, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Open your heart and show us your recipe for alfredo.


----------



## sarah (Jun 25, 2005)

mish,kadesma and Alix! thanks for making me feel better...


----------



## mish (Jun 25, 2005)

Wanted to say, Thank you Sarah for sharing the recipe with us.

I often use Caine's method. I've used this one on occasion too - it will just be our little secret  : (Hope you're giggling.)

Mish


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2005)

sarah said:
			
		

> mish,kadesma and Alix! thanks for making me feel better...


Sarah, no thanks necessary..Keep posting, I'll keep reading them 
kadesma


----------



## Caine (Jun 25, 2005)

Points of Order:

1. The reason I made the remarks about Olive Garden's sauce is because none of the Olive Garden restaurants have real kitchens. Everything is prepared at a central location, packaged, and shipped to the individual restaurants, where it is reheated and served to customers.

2. Although I usually do make my own Alfredo sauce, I have tried the Classico sauce in a jar, and it does NOT separate when you reheat it, so they must have found a way to homogenize it, just like Olive Garden did.


----------



## Caine (Jun 25, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Hope you're giggling.
> 
> Mish
> 
> http://www.nexternal.com/vegane/?Product=970


Madam, please! I have been known to snicker, chuckle, and guffaw, but I have NEVER giggled.


----------



## Alix (Jun 25, 2005)

I am gasping in horror that ANYONE would use prepackaged ANYTHING! Oh the humanity!!!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 26, 2005)

As long as you aren't turning your nose up at the Classico brand, Caine, here is a good use for it.  I posted this somewhere else but can't remember where.

1 jar Classico alfredo (get the kind w/sundried tomatoes in it)
1 or 2 cans of tuna, drained and flaked
handful of black olives, finely chopped

heat up and serve over your favorite pasta


----------



## mish (Jun 26, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> As long as you aren't turning your nose up at the Classico brand, Caine, here is a good use for it. I posted this somewhere else but can't remember where.
> 
> 1 jar Classico alfredo (get the kind w/sundried tomatoes in it)
> 1 or 2 cans of tuna, drained and flaked
> ...


 
Can I add some of this, Mud? Sounds good to me.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 26, 2005)

Soitenly!  Would you believe I have never eaten pesto?


----------

